# Tyre change place that won't damage your wheels ?



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

Does anyone know of the best place to get tyres replaced were they take care not to damage your wheels, as so often this is not the case, live in Torquay Devon area, 

Cheers for any info.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Cant help you with your question but I dread tyre change time. Last time I had em done they creased my sill with their trolley jacks. Got the usual answer it was already there.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Going to jinx myself here but the lads at a local Kwik Fit do a good job. I make a point of highlighting the wheels are mint when I go in and hover around as much as I can when they do the work. I wince at how fast they work but so far they’ve done me proud.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Probably more expensive but I've always had my tyres changed by my local Audi dealer. Never an issue.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

pxr5 said:


> Probably more expensive but I've always had my tyres changed by my local Audi dealer. Never an issue.


Cant be worse than the cowboys across from the Shell garage on Talbot Road.
They even have a life size bull outside to emphasise the point


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Have you thought about asking a local wheel refurber to do it?

That's my idea for my next set of tyres as they'll be used to not marking new wheels

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've just had 2 new tyres from f1autocentres. 

I pointed out that my wheels were unmarked, the guy agreed. 

All done, no issues. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Have you thought about asking a local wheel refurber to do it?
> 
> That's my idea for my next set of tyres as they'll be used to not marking new wheels


I picked up 4 wheels from an allegedly reputable refurb place today, in for a colour change and one spoke scrape to be tidied, they have wrecked my wheels.
The tyre fitting machine has 4 clamps, supposed to clamp from outside to in, they went from inside to out, gripping against the inside surface of the wheel leaving dozens of teeth marks all around the inside of every wheel.
They also damaged my centre caps and put dings on the inside rims.

There will be good and bad everywhere obvs but wouldn't assume a refurb place will be automatically better than just a tyre place.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> Have you thought about asking a local wheel refurber to do it?
> 
> That's my idea for my next set of tyres as they'll be used to not marking new wheels
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This. I always try to coincide tyre change with any wheel refurb. That way they take most care. Get yer blackcircle delivered wth no fit option, then the refurb team will do it, plus take responsibility for the rims.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I picked up 4 wheels from an allegedly reputable refurb place today, in for a colour change and one spoke scrape to be tidied, they have wrecked my wheels.
> The tyre fitting machine has 4 clamps, supposed to clamp from outside to in, they went from inside to out, gripping against the inside surface of the wheel leaving dozens of teeth marks all around the inside of every wheel.
> They also damaged my centre caps and put dings on the inside rims.
> 
> There will be good and bad everywhere obvs but wouldn't assume a refurb place will be automatically better than just a tyre place.


Why did you pay and accept that?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Hereisphilly said:


> Have you thought about asking a local wheel refurber to do it?
> 
> That's my idea for my next set of tyres as they'll be used to not marking new wheels
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This was my thought as well mate, rang up and they said they don't offer tyre fitting services, unless it is after a refurb. I presumed that alot would be the same, so gave up on that one. After doing some research I found a local tyre fitting guy who advertises that he fits tyres to "specialists wheels". After phoning him up, he talked me through the process and had all the time in the world for me, so think I have found my guy! Best advice would be ring around and just ask them straight, I did, even pop in unannounced and see how they are handling the cars.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

garycha said:


> Why did you pay and accept that?


Didn't accept, didn't pay but no way were they getting a second chance to inflict more damage.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I get my tyres fitted at a local place and just ask them to be extremely careful and apologise for them having to pander to my OCD!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd be looking for a little Independent. They tend to be better but, as with everything, some may not and some national chains might be great.

I like the idea of mentioning that we're rather "obsessive" and pointing out that the wheels are "immaculate" which should help to focus the mind of those doing the work.

All the best with finding somewhere.

Andy.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

A mate of mine runs his own tyre place and is very good, but a bloke who works there isn't very good and moans when I tell him to jack the car up on the chassis jacking points with the trolley jack rather than the sills, and he also doesn't put the protectors on the tyre machine when removing or fitting tyres, hence 2 of my refurbished wheels got chipped!

I've also seen this guy fit a directional tyre the wrong direction!


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Can’t help the op but if anyone lives near in northants, Tomkins tyres in Raunds are the only place I use, and have never damaged one of my many wheels in over 5 years


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

my mate uses them ^^
had mine done at wellingborough tyres and they survey your alloys before doing anything to them, pointing out the damage and putting it on the paperwork.
didn't matter to mine as they're proper scraped up anyway. but always glad to see people doing a proper job.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

cleslie said:


> I get my tyres fitted at a local place and just ask them to be extremely careful and apologise for them having to pander to my OCD!


Exactly what I do. I have a place that are great and changed my diamond cut MR2 wheels no problem, gave the young guy a few quid after as well and wouldn't go elsewhere.

Had the local Halfords crease my sill on the Leon a few years ago and knew nothing about it until the SEAT garage pointed it out.


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Plank said:


> Does anyone know of the best place to get tyres replaced were they take care not to damage your wheels, as so often this is not the case, live in Torquay Devon area,
> 
> Cheers for any info.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


South West Wheel Repairs Marsh Barton fitted 4 tyres onto my Merc C63 AMG last week.

Excellent service as usual - No marks on wheels at all!!!


----------



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for all replies, Jonblack I will be using SWWR: Thumb 


Thanks again, this site is Brill, but detailing is costing me a fortune, 
But loving it!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

